# Africa



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

So who watched the first episode of "Africa" last night and what did you think ? Have to admit that I thought is was fantastic, could not believe some of the footage, some serious long-lens stuff there and the wide shots of those locations just blew me away. The BBC have done it again I think. Awesome if you ask me.............there is no place like Africa.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes watched it Wed night, fantastic stuff. Didn't realize that Black rhinos were so talkative, and the giraffe fight was near enough deadly. Now cant wait for next weeks episode in east Africa I believe. 8) 

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant but once again the 'music' often drowned out Richards words.!!

Ray.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*BBC's Africa*

 I downloaded and watched it last night. Absolutely brilliant. In spite of criticism often levelled, the BBC takes a lot of beating looked at from an international viewpoint.
saluit,
eddied


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Can't beat the BBC for a good nature program, they always seem to show something new and fresh. Loved the bird tricking the Meercats :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Went to Tanzania last year, the highlight being when our open sided landrover safari bus was surrounded by a pack of wild dogs. Never threatened us, they just seemed curious.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Can't beat the BBC for a good nature program, they always seem to show something new and fresh. Loved the bird tricking the Meercats :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Went to Tanzania last year, the highlight being when our open sided landrover safari bus was surrounded by a pack of wild dogs. Never threatened us, they just seemed curious.


I've been fortunate enough to travel a bit during my life and have seen and experienced some amazing things but for me nothing, absolutely nothing, comes near lying in your bed at night, in a game park camp, windows, doors, tent flaps open to the still night and listening to the Hyena, Jackal and Lion performing their nocturnal chorus. They're out there somewhere but you don't know exactly where (sometimes, not knowing is better!)


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean Tony. The wilds of Africa are a truly magical place
Its natural for us to be scared of any animal larger than us especially the ones with big claws and teeth. I have been lucky enough to come close to many wild animals including Lions, Leopards, Tigers, Crocs etc but they all pretty uninterested in us humans after their initial curiosity. 
Never yet met a Great White or Polar bear which I believe can be the exception 8O 8O 



Trevor


----------

